# Smoked Bellys and Collars



## cmayna (Sep 20, 2019)

Just some more Salmon that we caught which needed to be cooked and given away.....

4 racks of Smoked Chinook Salmon collars, belly pieces (cut into chunks).  Also the two bottom racks have some of our Albacore Tuna belly pieces on the right.  Never done Albacore belly and heard it is very oily.












Salmon belly chunks






Salmon collars






Albacore tuna belly pieces.  Fish we caught while fishing up in Eureka, CA.  Heard the belly pieces are to kill for and all I can say is OMG!!


----------



## S-met (Sep 20, 2019)

I liked this,then unliked itjust so I could Like it again!
Delicious. I don't have the patience to smoke collars. I can barely grill them. I'm usually drooling and 1/2 planning to gnaw on them fresh off the fish.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2019)

Man that looks Good! I have cooked Salmon,  Smoked it, Cured it into Lox and unsmoked Gravlax. My kids love it Raw, Cooked or Cured, but I just can't develop a Taste for it! One bite to check the Salmon is prepared properly and I'm done...JJ


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 21, 2019)

Great feed there, Very nice colour, is that from your brine?


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 21, 2019)

C, Nice job on the fish, those chunks look delicious!


----------



## tropics (Sep 21, 2019)

Craig they look great,I'm another that doesn't care for Salmon other then Lox. Points
Richie


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 21, 2019)

Looks pretty amazing to me.  Like!

I have to “fish” at Sam’s Club to catch anything like that in central Missouri haha


----------



## cmayna (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks all for kind feedback.  Jabiru, yes a very simple dry brine of 4/1 (brown sugar / non iodized salt).  Brined for 7 hours.

Ritchie, hope you like Halibut -LOL.

Wife and I are going fishing tomorrow, so we'll bring a bunch of this stuff with us.

I am still floored as to how much oil came out of the Albacore belly pieces.  I read a suggestion to put a foil pan under the pieces.  Thankfully, I already have a couple pans.

Aha, here's a pic of da pan.  Just 9 little chunks?   Caused that?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 21, 2019)

Those look awesome.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 22, 2019)

What do you do with the smoked fish? Eat as is or do you use them in other recipes?


----------



## cmayna (Sep 22, 2019)

Most of the time I take the belly pieces on our fishing trips and feed everyone on the boat.  Finger food for the hard core fishing guys and gals.

Typically for the collar, after smoking,  I will scrape off/out the meat and make my infamous Salmon Log which has cream cheese, etc  & crackers and again serve it on the next fishing trip.  Or scrape the collars and freeze the meat into 1 cup patties for future requirements.


----------



## dannylang (Sep 24, 2019)

Craig that’s some nice swimmers there,
dannylang


----------

